# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Mbi MD5

## Ter-minator

Nqs ju them qe me duhet nje program ne c++ (po te jete .exe do ishte shkelqyer) qe te kryeje kodimin MD5 ( me tre funksionet MD5Init, MD5Update, MD5Finish) dhe qe te me lejoje te fus 2 variabla ne funksioni MD5Update ,do te me kuptonte njeri ?Nqs po me ndihmoni pls

----------


## xfiles

me aq pak njohuri sa kam,
çne me 3 funksione,
po "2 variabla" per çfare e ke fjalen?

ne thelb algoritmi MD5 eshte algoritem hash, qe merr nje vlere te nje dimensioni te pacaktuar ne input, (psh nje emer, nje password, nje fjali, nje skedar te tere, etj etj) dhe prodhon nje vlere hash ne dalje normalisht e shprehur ne stringe heksadecimale e gjate 32(byte).

----------


## xfiles

po te kerkosh ne google "md5 c implementation" rezultati i pare del pikerisht kodi qe po kerkon.

po e vendos ketu.(hiq ate .txt sepse e vura meqe forumi nuk pranon .c)

C++ eshte C compatible, ose maksimumi do detyrohesh ti besh ndonje pershtatje te lehte, mire te ben.

----------


## Ter-minator

po pra e di dhe un cfare eshte ne vija te pergjithshme ,puna eshte te kodi i programimit qe me sa kam kuptuar perbehet nder te tjerash nga ato 3 funksionet.Mirepo me intereson qe njeri nga keto (MD5update) te marre dy vlera.Nqs ndonjeri me merr vesh duhet te me ndihmoje se eshte me rendesi jetesore . xfiles ne itali jeton? po qe se po do te te them rendesine qe ka

----------


## xfiles

po dhe une ne itali jam,
algoritmi i md5 perdoret kudo,
mos po te duhet per te falsifikuar ndonje firme digitale pashaporte?  :ngerdheshje: 
do shoh njehere ne detaj algoritmin se mbase fsheh ndonje gje interesante.

----------


## Ter-minator

po te kesh ndonje rrjet fastweb rrotull shtepise dhe nqs do tja gjesh fjalekalimin (kodim wpa-psk) paskerka nje menyre qe duke u nisur nga mac-u i acces point te arrish te fjalekalimi.nder te tjerash ishte dhe ky problemi i MD5 qe nuk po e kuptoj dot mire ,po ja po shoh njere kete qe postove mos marr vesh ndonje gje

----------


## Ter-minator

se harrova te them qe metoda eshte e vlefshme  nqs se personi qe ka acces point nuk e ka ndryshuar passwordin(naive si fraze) ,pra ka lene te fabrikes (sic bejne shumica )

----------

